# Home Insemination: timing



## simplelife (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello all

So my partner & I are registered with the Homerton as our sperm donor lives in the US at the moment. He has been donating sperm for freezing and after the quarantine period we can start IUI but he is coming over in a few weeks to stay with us and so if the timing's good we may have a try at home insemination.

I have bought the ovulation strips which detect LH surge but last month I think I must have missed it as there was a line for a couple of days but it was not darker, plus my temperature seems to have peaked at day 10 which was the day I started testing, indicating I was already ovulating? Since I started monitoring my cycle I've noticed it's shorter than when I was younger - 26/7 days rather than 30 as it used to be, but trying not to panic about that! I'm 36 this year so hopefully have time.

Anyway what I wanted to ask was when is best to inseminate? I've been reading lots but the more I read the more confused I get? Most sources seem to say to do it 1 or 2 days _before_ the LH surge in which case what's the point of testing at all? The kit says 12-24 hours _after_.

Can anyone help? When did you inseminate?


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello

We are also registered with the Homerton.

Before and in-between treatments we tried home insemination on and off for nearly two years and have only just recently had success (so perhaps I am not the best person to advise!).

We always did it on the day of LH surge and each day for the next 2 days (so three times).

The only thing that was different on the successful attempt was that we were all very relaxed about it, having virtually given up on AI and intending to start private ICSI after my next period. 

Good luck!


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

We did it 2 to 3 days before we surged because we were about to go off on holiday and would be away for ovulation so we insem-ed before we went just in case and it worked! First time! Apparently, sperm can survive 3-5 days once insem-ed. I know another couple who had a similar experience, 2-3 days before and a BFP.

Also, we used the LH surge sticks before when I had IUIs and we found the ones with 2 lines were really difficult to read as the 2 lines barely changed in darkness over the time of ovulation. So we switched to Clear Blue digital that showed a smiley face and this was much better, I would def recommend these over the 2 lines pee stick,
Best of lcuk,
So hope it works for you
Becs x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
I would agrees with Becs on the Ovulation sticks, def get the ones that smile as much easier to read. I had DIUI at a clinic and they always said to test first thing in the morning but after 3 tries and getting BFNs I tested at lunchtime (after not getting a smiley face in the morning) and got a smiley face, had IUI the next day and got pregnant. Now this could just be coincidence, however I would def play around with them and get to know your body, I know they are more pricey but i my opinion def worth it.
Good Luck.


----------



## simplelife (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks 2mummies but I think from my reading that IUI is different because the sperm don't have so far to swim, apparently it can take them up to 2 days to get into a tube ready to meet the egg!  Congratulations on your result, though, and I will try the smiley face sticks for sure 

BecsW congratulations as well!  Might have been a coincidence for you but seems to tie in with what the articles say, that it's better to do it 1 or 2 days before - so will have to guess based on previous cycles.  I might be able to persuade him to do it more than once but he's a bit embarrassed and his Mum will be here as well!  Haha think I'm going to have to talk to him,seems like a couple of tries would have a better chance.

Beebo you were very patient to keep trying for 2 years and what a great result just when you were about to go to the clinic!


----------

